# HELP! wireless network adapter driver not installed



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,​
I recently reformatted my IBM ThinkPad R51 notebook a Win XP. I installed the drivers of the notebook except for one - the wireless network adapter.

The drivers were from the lenovo IBM official website a link here, the instructions were all followed - to reboot after the installation. And the Device Manager simply does not register that there is a wireless device at all. No errors, nothing - it just isn't there.

Before I reformat the notebook, I know that this device is there, because it existed and was working fine before .

HELP me to configure the wireless network adapter on this IBM R51 type 2887 notebook. 

Thanks!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It appears that there may be one of several different wireless cards in your computer. Have you determined which card you actually have? The driver for the wrong one may not work.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

When you installed drivers did you install the Intel Chipset Driver first?

Does Device Manager show any unknown devices? If so right click it, then Properties, then the Details tab. In the window under Device Instance Id there should be a text string similar to "PCI\VEN_1234&DEV_5678&SUBSYS_9ADCDE". That will tell us which wireless device you have.


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

frank. there are no unknown devices found. I'm sure there is a wireless card because before the reformat process, it functions..but now,as i install the wireless drivers online at the lenovo site, it just does not show as installed or not.


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

i actually installed the driver from the official site.with the same and proper model and type..still it does not work..


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

hey frank, there is a device that has a question mark on the device manager but its not the wireless device,its an ethernet controller with a device instance ID 

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_1014&SUBSYS_833117AB&REV_01\4&39A85202&0&10F0

hope this answers it..pls help..


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

help anybody!!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_1014&SUBSYS_833117AB&REV_01 is an Atheros Wireless Adapter so you want the driver here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-52527

If it extracts the files but doesn't appear to have installed anything, look in the C:\DRIVERS\WIN\WLLANATH folder (readme.txt says this is where the files are extracted) and run SETUP.EXE.

If you get an error that this driver isn't for your computer. let me know and we will install it the hard way.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you install the chipset drivers?


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

yes i did install the chipset.. there is one unkown device.. an ethernet controller.. probably my wireless network driver..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may want to download the IBM System Update Utility: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=TVSU-UPDATE
It will scan your computer and provide you with a list of needed drivers and software for your system.
Just make sure to have Microsoft .Net Framework 2.0 installed first.


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

i downloaded and installed the system update and the microsoft framework BUT the System Update says that the process of the IBM lenovo changed its way to update then just leaves the link to the support - from where i did the installation from the start..


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

frank, that driver has been installed and after the installation, the wireless driver is not on the list at the device manager..


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Does it still show a question mark in Device Manager? If you click properties, does it show an error message under device status?


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

no frank, there are no more question mark or error message..means that the wireless network adapter is working right? but the thing is, the light doesnt "light", before the installation process,it functions well. at startup, it blinks as it searches for networks, but now, no light in any way. i havent tried to connect to a wireless network yet because i want to fix everything first.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So now you have no errors in Device Manager but it still doesn't list the wireless card under Network devices?

Its not disabled in the BIOS or via a button or set of keys on the laptop is it?


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

i checked the BIOS and it is enabled..

one thing, it was now detected and registered as a wireless network driver.. Atheros 802.11 abg wireless mpci adapter if i may say..

but now it doesent light (the button)..
i havent tried connecting it yet to a wireless network..


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How do you know it doesn't work if you haven't tried connecting to a wireless network? Why don't you try?


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

there are two icons on my tray right now, one (the Intel Wireless software) says there are no wireless adapters installed. makes me wonder if the wireless adapter installed is correct.

then the second one (looks like a computer with wifi rays surrounding it) says there are no wireless connections available..

still, no light from the wifi button on my monitor, when there should be light upon turning on the laptop and when searching for networks...


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Try pressing Fn plus F5 to turn on the wireless. The users manual also says you need the Thinkpad Power Management driver installed for the key combination to work.

Driver here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4gxpeg

Once installed, there may be a Power Management setting that allows the wireless to always be on


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't have Windows and Intel both trying to manage your wireless network connections. You'll run into problems. Either uninstall Intel's wireless management software or disable Windows wireless zero configuration service.

Since Device Manager shows the adapter's installed, try to connect to a wireless network. I don't understand the resistance to trying to do so.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

tenshi1601 said:


> there are two icons on my tray right now, one (the Intel Wireless software) says there are no wireless adapters installed. makes me wonder if the wireless adapter installed is correct.


You don't have an Intel wireless adapter, the Intel software is leftover from multiple attempts to install a driver for your Atheros (adapter which I believe is now installed correctly).

You need to delete the Intel software in Add/Remove Programs. Then check to see that Windows is configured to manage your wireless.

Also see my post regarding the Fn plus F5 keys to enable the wireless radio.


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

ok frank,ill see your posts re:fn+f5...

ill uninstall the intel also and try if the light turns on now..

ill message u soon as i fix this frank..thanks


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

frank,help, there are intel wireless drivers on the add/remove program,,do i also remove them or only the software?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, remove the Intel Wireless in Add/Remove Programs.


----------



## tenshi1601 (Mar 29, 2009)

ok, just to clarify, ALL intel wireless drivers?


----------

